# Predator hunters shot at by cartel near Tucson



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is absolutely alarming and happened in the same general area where I had a run in with 2 illegals yesterday......

http://www.examiner....g-cartel-tucson



> *Due to the serious threat this family believes they now face, they have only agreed to speak to this reporter through an intermediary who is known to me and trusted. The family does not wish to reveal their name at this time but feels that speaking-out may provide them with their only defense at this point.*
> Last month, a man I will refer to as "Willie" took his 9-year-old son coyote hunting less than 10 miles southwest of Tucson, in a very rural area close to the San Xavier del Bac Mission which is located on the Tohono O'odham Indian Reservation. As the two stood outside their vehicle gathering their gear, a truck pulled up a few yards in front of them.
> Both the driver and passenger of this truck exited the vehicle and began staring at Willie, at first he thought they may simply be in this rather remote area for the same reason, until the passenger began shouting at he and his son in Spanish.
> Willie does not speak Spanish and could not understand what the man was saying, but feeling uneasy, he told his son to get back inside their vehicle.
> ...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Pretty wild alright, I know how I would handle it But the poor guy with a family has a lot to lose. BUT like the report says - its real sad when you have to live in fear in your own country. Thought we only read about things like that from other country conflicts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

They would have been left on the desert floor. I thought about this yesterday with my run in. Had I been confronted there is no doubt I would have handled the situation and left it right there in the desert. The last thing you need is people with that kind of reach tracking you down later.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

When is enough going to be enough. If this guy "Willie" had not been armed, he and his son would have been killed. And yet no one (law enforcement) seems to be taking any interest in this.

All I can say is you guys in AZ need to pair up and be very careful.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know it sounds crazy but the cartels are reaching far and wide these days. I live near I-94 which is a major freeway from Chicago to Detroit. The cops have a field day with drug runners. Last year an 87 year old man was busted with a pickup truck full of bales of weed. They just found a cartels warehouse in Wyandotte Michigan 2 weeks ago full of illegals sorting and packaging weed. All I can say is the gooberment (Don's version) is more worried about taking away our rights as citizens to own guns than they are controlling this whole cartel B.S. We all at some time or another will probably come across these guys if they continue to run wild in our country.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The minute we shut down the traffic of drugs coming across the border from Mexico we'll have another war on our hands, the cartels will start killing Border Patrol agents and anyone else they come across. They'll dig tunnels far more lengthy than they do now....at least the ones we know of. If our government really wanted to stop the influx of drugs they couldn't, completely, but they could certainly put a dent in it though. They could also capture a fair amount of cash going back into Mexico.


----------



## DJBurns (Feb 26, 2012)

Old Willie placed his shots in the wrong spot. He should have killed the both of them instead of killing the truck. Then set the truck on fire and leave. Case closed.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Legalize marijuana... That would eliminate 1/2 of the problems right there and without any bloodshed. It is just a plant that grows in the dirt. I see no reason to house millions of non violent 'criminals' in our prisons for selling it, and deal with all of this border violence too.

Once we see how big of an impact that makes, we can figure out what to do from there. I have a feeling it would be one heck of a start though.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

well all i have to say is im glad im moving north.... i dont think i would deal with it well... *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* ppl. i dont mind anyone coming to this great nation of ours... just do it legally. and please... i speak some Spanish but i am American... English is the preferred language. is it so much to ask that you learn our traditions and our ways. i would think if your so proud of your country you would stay there. you come here... we have to learn your language, you proudly display the flag of the country you abandoned, and have more right here than we do.... sorry to rant , just gets me


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> Legalize marijuana... That would eliminate 1/2 of the problems right there and without any bloodshed. It is just a plant that grows in the dirt. I see no reason to house millions of non violent 'criminals' in our prisons for selling it, and deal with all of this border violence too.
> 
> Once we see how big of an impact that makes, we can figure out what to do from there. I have a feeling it would be one heck of a start though.


 I agree Chris. That would solve half the problems we face with these cartels. The problem is gov't. doesn't know how to get their grubby hands on the taxes from it. Cause you know they would ! lol


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

bones44 said:


> The problem is gov't.


 Amen brother! (Gov't)-Please don't rock the boat now.....not in an election year! We might lose the hispanic vote if we try to do our job, and protect the citizens of this country! There!!!!!, bones and I will say it. Huh bones.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Exactly JT !!! They'll lay it on thick to get their vote and then abandon them like a 3-legged mutt, or a fat ugly girl on prom night....


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Sad but true fellas, sad but true.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep a sharp eye, and clear mind out there guys. There's a lot of different types of predators out there. Be careful and good luck.


----------

